# Full Spares



## DATsBBQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Just put a 5# rack of full spares on Einstein. 2nd trial for the new rub I came up with for the party last week. Pics to follow. Smoke on!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2006)

Well kindly keeps us posted as events unfold. Now remember dont get em too hot or them endbones start poking out and make it look some amateur cooked it.  Also..not too slow or it will dry em out.  If I was a temp gauge watcher I would be rooting for 260. 

bigwheel


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 11, 2006)

With Einstein, I aim for 250.  Last cook the average temp was 244 +/- 4. (recorded every 30 minutes) Right nows it holding steady at 242.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2006)

Well that should work too.  Sounds like you got stuff out of a James Bond movie to track all them parameters. Now in case you aint tried it like this yet give it a whirl. Start em meat down and dont move em till they are done. You ever tried that? I adopted that strategy from the old FatMan at the Outhouse a few years back and its a wonderful way to cook ribs. Now you can scoot em around a little but "dont" spill any of that juice which accumulates in the concave part.  Its called the swim cap method and works the same way on split chickens cooked skin side down.  You got an upwards facing cup which catches and dispenses juices. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 11, 2006)

And where are the PICS?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Got busy but the pics are here:
http://www.ncre.biz/fsbs.html

Just didn't believe my eyes. Took 'em off a hour earlier than I had projected they would be done and should have been sooner.

So, I do think it's time to upgrade to a guru or somethink like that. 

A remote chance that it be the ribs themselves. They were on "sale", found lots of knife slashes across the bone side. "Swift" was the brand, I usually try to get IBP. These were not marked with the "Enhanced disclaimer".


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks great...

Old camera, new camera .... explain?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Old camera is my beat up, have to "toy-with" to work camera. New camera is the wifes new hi-tech toy she bought herself for her birthday present. It's about the size of a pack of smokes and has all the toys. Made by Sony.


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 13, 2006)

The food looks good, and I really like the Book of Smoke.  I wish I was that organized.   Brian


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice looking bones Dats


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice lookin rack dats....look out, dats is gonna be 'hawkin' that book on here pretty soon


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Nothing in the book any one here would pay for. 8)  It's where I keep my cook logs, recipes and reference materials.  [smilie=a_wizard.gif] I find that I can't commit all to memory (like the Aces here!) so I put it all in the book. 

Ribs weren't my best effort. I'd feed 'em to folks that need to get some calories in 'em [smilie=a_angel.gif]  but I'd wouldn't offer 'em up for a judging.

On the positive side, I think the new Rub "PRX6.0" needs only very minor modifactions and I'll have my "starter" rib rub. Wolf & Finney should be hearing the footsteps  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif] 



How 'bout those Mules :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 13, 2006)

The grub looked great dats. It was hard to tell in the last pic, was that tater salad?


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 13, 2006)

Well all them zorro marks on the bone side is the old butcher's trick of not having to debrane em. They trying to save you a step.  The theory being if you can get the brane sectioned it will whither away much like the state is supposed to do according to Marx.  Swift do not offer pumped ribs to my knowledge (course now watch somebody go find some so I think you was dealing with unenhanced meat which the yankees around here claim to prefer.  Looks like you done a purty good with em..cept them dang nekked bones poked out on the end.  Einestein got bumped above 240 I think.  Now as long as the yups like em thats whuts impotent.  I talking now strictly as if you was cooking as a show dawg

bigwheel


quote="DATsBBQ"]Got busy but the pics are here:
http://www.ncre.biz/fsbs.html

Just didn't believe my eyes. Took 'em off a hour earlier than I had projected they would be done and should have been sooner.

So, I do think it's time to upgrade to a guru or somethink like that. 

A remote chance that it be the ribs themselves. They were on "sale", found lots of knife slashes across the bone side. "Swift" was the brand, I usually try to get IBP. These were not marked with the "Enhanced disclaimer".[/quote]


----------



## JWJR40 (Nov 13, 2006)

Those are some good looking ribs.  They are getting me hungry.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Brian and all others:

Well it's really pretty simple. When testing the Kingfisher Offest I thought I didn't trust the really professional looking gauge that was hooked into it. So, I decided that since I trusted the thermometer that came with Einstein, I should take Einsteins thermometer and put in the Kingfisher while it was mounted in a potato with just the tip sticking out.

The paper inside the glass that all the numbers are printed under the needle thing started to flake. 

So, I can buy a replacement for say $40.00 after cost of freight or leave it in place and buy something better (  :P  )


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 14, 2006)

The old palm of the hand and counting by Misssippiis works purty good. You lay your hand on there and if you can say one Misssippii..two missippii..its about right at 250. If you can hold it till 3 that is too low at 220. If you cant hold it for one it time to grill steak. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 17, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then your fire is too cold or your gonna burn your hand!


----------

